# Detailing News- The Hornet from WaxPlanet



## WHIZZER

news from Waxplanet



wax-planet said:


> 🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝🐝
> Live now the brand new Hornet Foam lance.
> Exceptional build quality
> As an introductory offer there will be a free 500ml bottle of Eight Below added to every purchase.
> https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/wash/products/wax-planet-foam-lance-kit?variant=34642196529306


----------

